# Welcome to a new forum!



## Melissa

Hi everyone. I wanted to take this opportunity to welcome all of you to a brand new forum. This is not only for homeschoolers, but for people who have children in public/private school, people who are returning to college, people who are looking to learn more about homestead topics, anything educational. 

One thing I would ask is that you be very specific in the title of your post. This will help with searching later.

I encourage EVERYONE to post links to your favorite sites, tell us stories about your school experiences, tell us something you are studying or learning about. I think this forum is going to be a wonderful addition to the board.

As to rules, the same as the Family board, no profanity, be nice, treat each other the way you want to be treated!!!! Enjoy my friends!!!!


----------



## jdskidder

Yeah!!!! thanks Melissa!!

Dorian


----------



## Terri

Not bad! I think I will stop in here this summer for "enrichment activity" ideas this summer...


----------



## Dawndra

I really appreciate this site! It's so easy to feel like the lone ranger when you're homeschooling! Thanks Chuck & Melissa!


----------



## Gayle in KY

I fail to visit the forum for one day and see what I miss? I think this is a great idea! Thanks Melissa!


----------



## joan from zone six

don't know who all was involved in deciding to set up this new forum - but -

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU


----------



## Jules

www.acereader.com
This is a site for a software program. I have used this program for years and have seen my kids reading improve by leaps and bounds. 

Blessings,
Jules


----------



## Gayle in KY

Thank you for the link, Jules. I was pleasantly surprised to see the program so reasonably priced. I've paid more for books (that didn't work, BTW)


----------



## buttercup

where is this new forum? and the pagan forum, how do I access that?


----------



## Glenys

Hi Everyone! We are Homeschooling in Coromandel New Zealand. Always looking for new sources of support and information. Will stop in from time to time. Regards to all. Glenys.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Welcome Glenys!!! New Zealand, wow! We're homeschooling in Alberta, Canada!

Tracy


----------



## happyooper

Hi, this looks like an interesting site. thanks for setting it up. My husband and I are considering working toward opening a private/Christian school as an alternative for parents who cannot homeschool. our kids don't need us anymore except our 9 year old with d/s and she will always live with us so we will just keep teaching her! I wondered if any one had good referrals for books or info on setting up a small private school. I do not want to use ACE or CLE as they are too public schooly! I know they work for some but that is not the way I would want to teach or have kids learn. any suggestions since some curriculum stuff would be needed. I am presently involved in a Christian school once a week and the teachers absolutely will not let any of the kids advance regardless of how bored they are becauce they have to finish every page in every book since the books are bought already. Also some of the parents feel that since the books are bought and paid for the kids should fill in every page! Some of these kids could be out of school in just a few years verses 8 years of repetitive boring stuff. thanks hp


----------



## countrymommyof3

Great Forum!

I am new and just getting started at homeschooling. This forum will be perfect for helping to get new ideas.

Thank you setting it up!

Danielle :dance:


----------



## cajunmaam

My GS attends public school. He passed 4th grade with good grades on his report card, but he failed the Leap test. So he attended summer school and took the Leap test again. Well he passed the math ,and failed the English part.So now he has to repeat 4th grade because he didn't score well in English.He is so disappointed. So his mother is wanting to enroll him in a private school.They teach the Abeka curriculem. The teacher kind of scared my GS by telling them that the Abeka is more advanced. Is anyone familiar with this curriculem. Now he wants to go back to public school, even though he has to repeat 4th grade.


----------



## happyooper

hi, just a note, i knew people who used abeka and I looked over it. it is very thorough and sure would be a nice program. good luck. ps. kids shouldn't decide where they go to school, that is the parents job, to guide them in what is best. they don't know, they just follow the crowd as a rule. hp


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

bump


----------



## blessedx5

Hi! :typomat:

My name is Laura and I'm currently homeschooling my twin 10 yo boys. 

My older son, 13, is in his second year at a private Christian school. Although he was exclusively homeschooled prior to starting at the private school. He tested advanced and was actually bumped up a grade! That answered any questions about the adequacy of our homeschooling! (Finances and other factors may bring the 13 yo back home next year.)

I also have a DD who is a freshman in college and a (yikes) 25 yo son who's off doing his own thing.

We are using My Fathers World (Creation to Greeks), Singapore, Sequential Spelling... and life experiences.

Just wanted to take a minute to introduce myself before I jumped in here!

Nice to meet you all.
Laura


----------



## Delion

HI! I'm long-time homeschooling mom, fledging the last of our brood!

We just got 4 boxes of library books and other resource materials in from our Education Resources Llibrary! We get free shipping both ways and can search on-line. 

Am very keenly looking forward to seeing what's happening in this forum!


----------

